# 25 hp Kohler



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a 25 hp Kohler and it runs fine for about a 1/2 hour or so. Then it feels like it is loading up or losing power but only for a short time. If I continue cutting it will sputter and then generally work its way out of it after about 2 or 3 minutes. I changed gas, plugs, fuel filter, air filter. What confuses me is that it will come out of it while running. Any Help??? Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

May have a little bit of water in the carburetor, next time this happens, try pulling out the choke a little to see if it helps any and post back. 

Might also be a ignition module cutting out, but I am just guessing. 

Post the Model and Spec number off of your engine if you can.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

I will post back tomorrow with the numbers but it does sound and act like water in the gas.....Thanks


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Well I still haven't gotten the numbers posted yet.....sorry. I believe the ignition module is bad...It was running fine for about 20 minutes or so the started losing power. I choked it a little and it just died. I started it and pulled the left plug wire off and it died. I reattatched and restarted , when I pulled the right side there was no difference in the way it ran. I could not get a spark from that side. An hour later it started fine. Still sound like an ignition module? Thanks for your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep, that surely sounds like you have a bad ignition module.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Anything difficult in replacing? Are they hard to find or will most repair shops be able to order? Thanks


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

anywhere that orders from gardner can get it, I'm not 100% sure how much the coil costs, but I think the last time I looked its about 50-60 bucks, and the ignition Moduel it about $100


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Finally here are the numbers on this...
Model # CV6753
SPEC.# 75583
SERIAL # 3401308691
OEM PRODUCT # 190091
FAMILY# 4KHXS.7252GC
674CC
Do you know where I might be able to download a repair manual that would cover this engine? Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jack13man said:


> Finally here are the numbers on this...
> Model # CV6753
> SPEC.# 75583
> SERIAL # 3401308691
> ...


Go to kohlerplus.com, enter as a guest and you will be able to download a manual as well as look up the part for your engine. Any Kohler dealer can order the part for you and may have it in stock as well. 

They are generally not that hard to replace, but it depends on how your engine is installed in your equipment. Getting the cover off of the engine can be a big PITA if you have anything being driven off of the flywheel side.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Finally....sorry about taking so long. I finally received the parts and replaced. So far so good....ran for about 2 hours and no problems. Hopefully this has taken care of my problems. Thanks for the advice and the link to the manuals.


----------

